# Car trunk won't latch



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

This has happened to me before; I usually just slam it hard a few times, but that's not working. I don't see anything stuck in it. The key lock doesn't work and never has .

Anyone have advice for what to do? I don't have anything really valuable in there; it's just the idea of the thing.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Twist the little metal thing under the lock until you get it to where it locks. The latch or whatever it is called? I just know that they get out of alignment sometimes, so you can fix them by twisting them into place a bit. They have to hook into that thing on the bottom of the trunk.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

little lube , brothers door did the same. little oil (three in one) a bit of physical adjustment and like new. of coarse he destroyed his door liner in frustration...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Post this in the shop talk forum, and share what make, model and year of the car you have.

Those guys are great with advice.

I'm guessing that the lock is dry, and needs some lubrication.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Good old WD-40 works wonders.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

This is the thing they are talking about.










One view is open, the other one is closed, or locked. Try oiling that, or the mechanism may be broken.


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lift up on the bottom clasp with pliers.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to a locksmith, and in addition to not charging me  told me that the lock will need to be replaced. I'll call the local dealer and make an appointment.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

thesedays said:


> I went to a locksmith, and in addition to not charging me  told me that the lock will need to be replaced. I'll call the local dealer and make an appointment.


...............Before you remove the defective lock , be sure and observe how it is mounted and how it should look after mounting ! Assuming you are going to do the reinstall . , fordy


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Bungy cord


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Update: I took the car to the dealer this morning, and there was nothing wrong with the lock at all! Something was stuck in the hinge, and THAT'S why the trunk wouldn't close.

In the meantime, we've gotten ice and sleet, and the lock froze shut but it thawed while it was in the garage. It was 60 degrees here, and raining, when I noticed that the trunk wouldn't close.


----------

